# Randall or Marshall 30 watt?



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Small budget amp...my brother is buying me an amp in exchange for a computer I have...not sure which one of these amps to get.

Marshall MG30DFX 30 w 1 x 10 Inch Gutiar Combo Amplifier
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=14466

Randall RX30D X Series 30 Watt 1x12 Guitar Combo Amplifier
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=21728


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

belongs in the amps section, not the tech section?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Have a look at this one

http://www.roland.com/products/en/CUBE-30X/index.html


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

You might wantto tell us more about what kind of music you play, what you plan to do with the amp, etc.
I hate that Marshall series in particular, (its prob the most disliked model they ever made) but cant speak to that Randall model although I've owned other Randalls.

My vote is for neither.

For a versatile, bedroom/occasional jam amp, I dont think a Line6 Spider can be beat when cost is a consideration. Lots can be found used as well.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Budda said:


> belongs in the amps section, not the tech section?



Sorry...Thought for sure I put this in the amp and cab section...my bad.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Superyob said:


> Have a look at this one
> 
> http://www.roland.com/products/en/CUBE-30X/index.html


I will check that amp out...La music sells that amp as well however you have to email for price because its a Roland and or Boss product however it seems to be around $229 at zzoundz.
http://www.zzounds.com/item--ROLCUBE30X

I figure La may sell it for around $250 and would definately be in the price range for the budget.

La music Roland cube 30x
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=22474#

To answer another posters question on what type of music i play...I basically play a bit of everything.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I would second the Line 6 amp. If you really do play a little bit of everything, you would like it. I WAS going to suggest a Multi FX unit and a 1X12 combo but that's basicly as good. Multi FX units and amps are great for the bedroom. When you say a little bit of everything, I can't see death metal being involved.

Edit: I should also mention that I find the low end Marshall amps to be kinda crap.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I checked out the sound clips at the line 6 site and they sound pretty bad to me...not sure if its the amp or the person doing the sound clips however I think I might pass on line 6 just from the clips.

Line 6 spider III sound clips...click on sounds
http://line6.com/spideriii/

I also checked out some of the vox valvetronix amps which sounds pretty good however it kind of sounds a bit U2-ish for my tatse.

Click on audio downloads...under Valtronix category...in the middle of the list I clicked on the amp in the prices range.

AD30VT Demo by Chris Vinnicombe
© Future Publishing Ltd - Used with permission courtesy of Guitarist Magazine

http://www.voxamps.co.uk/valvetronix/#

Sounds pretty good for clean stuff however im not so sure the vox sounds that great for distortion...I like the sound of the vox however it seems to have a bit to much treble and perhaps not enough low end for my taste.

I cant really find any good clips for the Randall amps.

I checked out the Roland cube 30X and It sounds pretty good however its kind of ordinary sounding...still a possible pick though for me to get.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Vincent said:


> *I checked out the sound clips at the line 6 site and they sound pretty bad to me...not sure if its the amp or the person doing the sound clips however I think I might pass on line 6 just from the clips.
> 
> Line 6 spider III sound clips...click on sounds*
> http://line6.com/spideriii/
> ...


Ya, those Line6 recordings arent very flattering. Sounds much better in real life, IMO, so I still stand by my recommendation. Very happy with mine, esp. for the situation I have it at, where I dont want any additional effects. If you can try one in a shop, go for it.

If I were you, I'd be checking out amp sounds on Youtube, instead of manufacturers sites.
You're going to find problems with almost any demo sounds, because of recording differences, lack of fidelity if for instance, you're listening through a laptop, as well, personal tastes...after all thats what tone and EQ knobs are there for.  if something sounds a bit thin in a recording, remember you can lower the treble and up the bass, presence, reverb, whatever.
Plus your guitar and room, and hands will have sounds all of their own.

EDIT: Here's a better sample of the Line 6:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhaQ0y6HGk8


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

The L6 Spider series sounds way too digital and the Marshall MG series is insanely harsh sounding (pierces your ear and not in a good way) IMO. My step dad uses the MG as a practice amp and I used to have the 75 watt Spider III (by used to have I mean owned 3 days and brought it back). 

Randall amps are great for rock and metal... cleans are nothing worth mentioning unless you get their module series. Roland Cube is probably the best-cheap practice amp out there IMO. That said you can probably find a used Peavey Classic 30 for about the same price.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

They did an amp shootout of 30 watt SS amps in Guitar Player magaizine in the last couple of month's.You might want to check that out before you decide.

www.claramps.com

Ooops! It was February 2007.I'm losing it.Anyway,the best one was the Kustom Dual 35 and the Marshall MG30DFX.The reveiewers liked those the best of all.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I had a Marshall MG30DFX and traded it in on the Roland Cube 30X. I found that the Marshall was too much of a "One Trick Pony", it had a decent overdrive channel and that was it.

The Roland by contrast does a lot of things quite well, a great clean channel, some very good amp emulations, and digital effects.

This is a very versatile little amp and does a good job. Excellent value for the money.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

I hear lots of bad things about the MG Marshall series so I would be inclined to stay away from them.
I don't know anything about the Randall amps,other than they are geared toward metal , so if thats your thing have at her.
I'd probably go with a Vox VT in whatever wattage suits my needs if I were in OP's position, so I voted other.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

How about a VOX AC4? No digital sounds there. Not 30 watts but a 4 watt tube amp is pretty damn loud.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Tech 21 trademark 30 comes to mind as well


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Roland cube is probably the best option for you. Good quality, good versetility, and decent sound. The Marshall MGs are really not very good at all, and Line 6's spider series is probaby worse. The Flextone is Line 6's only solid state worth checking out.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I owned a Randall 20watt ss combo. Can't remember the model number right now. It was a great practice amp, had a bunch of effects built in and was plenty loud. My father in law still has it, I will grab it later take it to my guitar room and fool around habit more with it to see what tones I can get out of it,

Sent from my ARCHOS 80G9 using Tapatalk 2


----------

